# Coupler Compatibility



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi,
Will an Athearn COUPLER STYLE (McHenry Scale Knuckle) couple correctly to my Bachmann DCC-Equipped EMD GP40Locomotive (60309) which says it has E-Z Mate Mark II couplers with metal coil springs?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have used them together without much issue. I have found the Athern to hold up better in the long run. KDee couplers are also fully compatible with both of these. The only ones that I know of that are not compatible are the European style (Thomas the Tank Engine has these) and the old Horn Hook ones.


----------



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you for your input. It helps me a lot. 
Do you have any insight on a Mantua® Classic Model by Model Power Tank Car (Knuckle couplers with metal springs) coupling to the Athearn McHenry Scale and the Bachmann E-Z Mate Mark II couplers?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i have one mantua classic car and it couples to athearns just fine. from what i can tell EZ coupler will work with either KD's or mchenrys


----------

